# Easy rib rub



## vince m (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi I was looking for a easy rib rub always used store bought and was wanting to try to make my own thanks in advance...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2018)

You can try mine out if ya like, it is a good rub, nothing fancy just the basics.
It is a good base to start from and expand on to fit your preferred flavor profile.
Easy to tweak for sweet/savory, spiciness or whatever.

Chile's Pork and Chicken Rubs


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 11, 2018)

salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder...........works every time!........about all i ever use and its never fail for me......YMMV
tony


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2018)

vince m said:


> Hi I was looking for a easy rib rub always used store bought and was wanting to try to make my own thanks in advance...



Jeff's rub.  You get a killer recipe, plus help keep the lights on here at SMF!


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

radio said:


> Jeff's rub.  You get a killer recipe, plus help keep the lights on here at SMF!



2nd That
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2018)

This is the rub I use on almost everything I smoke, but it really works well with pork.

Al’s Best Rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Hope you like it!!
Al


----------

